# drill doctor for ME?



## watch_art (Jun 25, 2012)

OKay - finally going to buy a drill doctor - I think long run it would be much cheaper than buying a whole bunch of really nice drill bits, and as I grind the bits down, I can replace them one by one with high quality bits from the local AWI industrial supply house.

So - I'm looking at the 350x.
http://www.tylertool.com/drill-doctor/drill-doctor,default,sc.html?ref=googaw&kw={keyword}&gclid=CPW2x5O-6rACFSKhtgodYxuLuw&keyword=drill+doctor

Any thoughts?  Recommendations for or against and why?

Thanks!
Shawn


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 25, 2012)

if you can find it on sale, I'd step up to the 750x and get an additional
'fine' wheel. That puts a finer edge on the bit and the 350 doesn't allow
you to do split points or angles other than 118° . (at least that's my
understanding) Split point will make the bit more self centering, less
likely to walk. Also, the 350 goes up to 1/2" .. the 750 goes up to 3/4"


----------



## reiddog1 (Jun 25, 2012)

Shawn,

I own a 350 and love it.  The largest pen I make is a 12.5 mm cap, so it works for what I do.  I also drill on my lathe and use centering bits, so the split point option isn't a factor.  Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## watch_art (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't have any split point bits, but I do occasionally use bits with 1/2" shank from 17/32 to 21/32" tip.  Will the 350 sharpen this one?


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 25, 2012)

I second New London's suggestion.  

Ray


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jun 25, 2012)

watch_art said:


> I don't have any split point bits, but I do occasionally use bits with 1/2" shank from 17/32 to 21/32" tip. Will the 350 sharpen this one?


The 350 will only sharpen upto 1/2" diameter bits, shank diameter doesn't matter. If you use many bits larger than 1/2" I'd get the 750.

FYI the 750 is cheaper on Amazon and has free shipping.  http://www.amazon.com/Drill-Doctor-DD750X-Bit-Sharpener/dp/B000BKTA00

AK


----------



## watch_art (Jun 25, 2012)

okay - thanks.

wondering about the ones on ebay - bad idea to buy second hand?


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jun 25, 2012)

watch_art said:


> okay - thanks.
> 
> wondering about the ones on ebay - bad idea to buy second hand?


 I just had a look and found one on ebay that was at $50 with almost 3 days left (7 bids already).  Keep in mind that the sharpening wheels are wear items and cost about $20 each ... assuming you get it for $60 pay for shipping ($15) and have replace one wheel ($20) that's $95 or just a $30 savings from the one I linked to on Amazon.  Something to think about.

AK


----------



## watch_art (Jun 25, 2012)

yeah i thought about the wheels after a minute - i'll order new.
thanks everybody!


----------



## robutacion (Jun 25, 2012)

Well, $124 and free shipping for the 750, I wouldn't stuff around mate, you won't do any better than that and you would buy something very decent (for once...0!) that would be a good start...!:wink:

Have a look and see how much these idiots want for them here in Australia...!
Drill Doctor DD750X Drill Bit Sharpener | eBay

Cheers
George


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 25, 2012)

I just saw the 750x at Home Despot for $99 ..


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jun 25, 2012)

Charlie is 1000% correct on upgrading to the 750.  A great little machine.  Got to love the split points.


----------



## PTsideshow (Jun 26, 2012)

Make sure the model you buy is a newer model as I understand that the original replacement wheels are no longer available. For the first models, glad I have an extra one. Other than that you will love it just follows the directions and it works like a champ!
:clown:


----------



## watch_art (Jun 26, 2012)

I did order one last night - the 750x - I'm guessing (hoping) it's the newest one as it's the only one I could see on amazon.  

Also ordered Mockingjay - book 3 in The Hunger Games.  

Can't wait to play with the DD.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jun 26, 2012)

I like my 750.  I had a bunch of PSI bits that I have sharpened already.  It does make a big difference.  I have a couple of Norseman bits that I am scared to sharpen on it but I am getting close to the point where I will need to.

You will like the 750.  First thing you need to do is find a really old dull bit that you never use any longer and sharpen it.  I was amazed.  Have fun!


----------



## penhead (Jun 26, 2012)

Need to get one of the DD for myself...so, how does one know if the model is a new or old one..??




PTsideshow said:


> Make sure the model you buy is a newer model as I understand that the original replacement wheels are no longer available. For the first models, glad I have an extra one. Other than that you will love it just follows the directions and it works like a champ!
> :clown:


----------



## jd99 (Jun 26, 2012)

This one looks like it's the latest model on their site.

Drill Doctor - New! Drill Doctor Model DDSB

It sharpens spade bits. Wish I had that with mine wonder if I can add the attachment to mine.




penhead said:


> Need to get one of the DD for myself...so, how does one know if the model is a new or old one..??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## randyrls (Jun 26, 2012)

watch_art said:


> I don't have any split point bits, but I do occasionally use bits with 1/2" shank from 17/32 to 21/32" tip.  Will the 350 sharpen this one?



Short answer, No.  The collar on the DD grips the bit about 1" back from the point, not the shank.


----------



## randyrls (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh;  another thought to add to the thread. Use a guage like this to measure the length of cutting edges on the drill bit.  You want to make sure the two flutes measure the same distance.  If they are different, you will get oversize holes.

Drill Gage


----------



## GoatRider (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't have any opinion on which one to get, I've only got an old basic model.

But I do have an opinion that you should get one! And not just from a money saving perspective. Sharper bits cut cleaner and run cooler. They lose that edge very quickly, especially if you're drilling something like Truestone.


----------



## RetiredJake (Jun 26, 2012)

Coastal Tool has the 750 normally at $119. 

Drill Doctor DD750X Drill Bit Sharpener


----------



## jzerger (Jun 28, 2012)

Does the DD do Brad points or do you just sharpen the points off?


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jun 28, 2012)

jzerger said:


> Does the DD do Brad points or do you just sharpen the points off?


 The DD does not sharpen brad point bits.  This thread may be of interest http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/sharpening-brad-point-drill-bits-80554/

AK


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 29, 2012)

jzerger said:


> Does the DD do Brad points or do you just sharpen the points off?



It will do brad points.. as long as you don't need them to REMAIN brad
points!  I took the points off on the grinding wheel and turned them into
split points with the DD. Worked much better than the brad points did
anyway. Still self centering but cleaner edges than the bits had been
giving me, even when new.


----------



## watch_art (Jun 29, 2012)

I actually took a few minutes to look at some of the bits I bought the second time around - and several of them are split points - which must explain why they drill SO easily.  I can not WAIT to get my DD and start splitting every bit I have.  Very exciting.


----------



## watch_art (Jun 29, 2012)

ups says it will be here TONIGHT!!!


----------



## watch_art (Jun 29, 2012)

Got it a couple hours ago - UPS came EARLY.  Normally it's around 530 or 600 before I see them.

After lunch sharpened and split about 15 bits in about a half hour's time.  Such a huge difference!  WHere I was getting shaking and chatter before I got smooth cut holes.  Sooo nice.

I sharpened everything from my center drill to my 21/32" cap hollowing bit.


----------



## Haynie (Jun 29, 2012)

I like my drill doctor.  It is old but still works.  

I read The hunger games and aside from being girlie in nature (that is who it was aimed at) it was pretty good.  I could not get through half the second book.


----------



## KenV (Jun 29, 2012)

watch_art said:


> Got it a couple hours ago - UPS came EARLY.  Normally it's around 530 or 600 before I see them.
> 
> After lunch sharpened and split about 15 bits in about a half hour's time.  Such a huge difference!  WHere I was getting shaking and chatter before I got smooth cut holes.  Sooo nice.
> 
> I sharpened everything from my center drill to my 21/32" cap hollowing bit.




Those hard knots do not have a chance any more!!!!  

Good move!!!


----------



## BSea (Jun 29, 2012)

watch_art said:


> Got it a couple hours ago - UPS came EARLY.  Normally it's around 530 or 600 before I see them.
> 
> After lunch sharpened and split about 15 bits in about a half hour's time.  Such a huge difference!  WHere I was getting shaking and chatter before I got smooth cut holes.  Sooo nice.
> 
> I sharpened everything from my center drill to my 21/32" cap hollowing bit.


Well, you've convinced me.  I think I'll order one too.  

BTW, I read all 3 of the hunger games books.  My only complaint is that they are such a fast read.  I don't think I spent more than 2 evenings reading any one of the books.  Do you want me to tell you the ending???   JK:biggrin:


----------



## watch_art (Jun 29, 2012)

I cheated - I read the wiki on part 3 before I even ordered the 3rd book.
They are very easy reads - aimed at jr high kids - since they're the ones always raving about it at school.  The entire series being from one person's POV is getting old - I liked the movie more.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 29, 2012)

watch_art said:


> After lunch sharpened and split about 15 bits in about a half hour's time.  Such a huge difference!  WHere I was getting shaking and chatter before I got smooth cut holes.  Sooo nice.
> 
> I sharpened everything from my center drill to my 21/32" cap hollowing bit.



You'll likely find you can drill more without having to stop to cool down
the bit, too. (you still do, but not as often) I was drilling 2-3 blanks on
dull bits before I'd have to swap out the drill bit for a spare one that was
cool. Now I can do 20 and still touch the bit with my hand. Before they
were sharpened, I could do two blanks, spray some water and watch
it boil off of the metal. Not good!


----------

